# International 2500B and 2050 loader



## jdaytona955 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a 1974 international 2500b hydrostat, d239 diesel, installing a 2050 loader that came off a 2400a with regular tran. Need to know how to hook up the loader hydralics? On the 2400a it was hooked to a pump on the right side of the transmission. Do I need to install this pump on the hydro tran or can I hook it up somewhere else. I have every shop manual known for this tractor but none of them show where the loader connects to the tractor. Shows every other single nut and bolt. LOL.


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

You have several choices. Depends if the 2050 loader has a joy stick control. If it does you can hook the two hoses to one of your remotes, either at the rear or at the valve. You will have to latch that control lever up when using the loader. If you do that you will not have power to your second remote. You will need to unlatch the loader remote lever to use the other control. On my 2500 there is a captive nut under the slot that the remote handle runs in. I made a plate that held the lever in the up position. I ended up going to power beyond, but that is another story.


----------



## arranb (Oct 18, 2013)

does anyone know where i can download a shop manual for this tractor? thanks in advance


----------

